# E-Mac "Printing Job Stopped" Problem



## MacMom (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm trying to help my dad (who lives in another state) over the phone with an E-Mac printer problem. He said that when he tries to print to his compact HP Laser Jet that it reads "Job Stopped". How does he get the job to start again? When he has followed the current dialog box of starting it - it turns red again and says Job Stopped. 

I need to help him as quickly as possible. Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Tell him to look in the menus for anything relating to the "Printing Queue," or just plain "Queue." Select whatever is there. If he can find something that relates to this, tell him to select something along the lines of start job/s, begin job/s, restart queue, whatever it says that makes it start going again.

Sorry to be vague, but without looking at exactly what he's looking at I'm having to refer to distant, hazy memories of having such a problem.


----------



## DoorGah (May 14, 2005)

Hello. Are you using OS (operating system) 9.xx or OS X ? If both, does it act the same in both? How much RAM do you have? If 9., go to Extensions manager (Apple Menu-Control Panels-Extensions Manager). There, turn off all Apple, Epson or other printer softwares (click on the x). Highlight file and it may give some info at the bottom of ExtMgr. window.
You could have to update your printer software even if what your are using was "new" in the box... dp


----------



## kipsoft (Feb 3, 2002)

Had a similar problem using OS X and trying to print using a classic application. What most people need to remember is that Classic is actually a software program that runs OS 9 on top of OS X and has memory needs of its own. Classic then needs enough free memory to run the program you wish to run as well.

When you try to print something inside Classic, you are actually running 4 programs - OS X, Classic (OS 9), Your Program, and HP Print Monitor (for background printing).

It is a likely scenario that you are running out of memory and printing stops.

To diagnose this, try to print something and then immediately quit your application. Does it print (it may take a few minutes to start but it prints)? Then chances are you are dealing with the limited memory available to Classic (OS 9).

Also, does your Mac have a small amount of RAM (like 256K)? This would also be a good indication that the problem is RAM related (or lack of it).

Hope this helps.


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Actually if you are printing from Classic you need the printer driver for OS 9. That means if you are printing from both Classic and OS X, you need the printer drivers installed in each system. Classic does not use the printer driver from OS X.


----------

